# Thinking of riding Royal Blue



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

www.rideroyalblue.com

Thinking of taking a trip up there in the near future and getting a cabin and riding for a week. Anyone ever been there? How are the trails?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Bootlegger should be close to there?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Been There a LOT. VERY NICE place...one of the best place to ride in the Eastern US. If you need a group of a guide for a good ride let me know.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If I can sell the little boat before you go, I might would meet ya up there for the weekend :rockn:


----------

